# How to make Certified True copies in Saudi Arabia



## trends (Dec 4, 2012)

Dear All

My friend is an Egyptian, working in Saudi Arabia for over ten years. He is in the process of migrating to Australia. He want to start with ACS but for that he needs to make a True copies of Degree Certificates. How can he certify his certificates in Saudi Arabia. Who are legal authorities who can certify his documents. Can a Doctor working in Government Hospital can do this. Please advice


Cheers


Trends


----------



## trends (Dec 4, 2012)

Dear OZ_Dram

Thanks for your immediate case, my friend is an Egyptian and he hold Egyptian passport and Certificates. So he is looking for local authority who can make his documents true copy.

Cheers
Trends


----------



## AUSA (Sep 27, 2012)

trends said:


> Dear OZ_Dram
> 
> Thanks for your immediate case, my friend is an Egyptian and he hold Egyptian passport and Certificates. So he is looking for local authority who can make his documents true copy.
> 
> ...


Hi;
better if he can send to Egypt and get it certified from there- otherwise try to find a lawyer who can do that. since he is egyption and arabic speaking, i think he can easily find lawyer as lanauge really helps in Saudi Arabia


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

Egyptian council can do that, or he can look for authorized lawyers or doctors


----------

